# Jabba Wood - Fahrwerkseffizienz



## Tiefdruck1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde das JW sehr interessant. In den Tests wurde das Wippen des Hinterbaus kritisiert. Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen? 

Bergab lass ich es auf flowigen Trails ordentlich laufen und technisch fahre ich mit Klickies S2-Trails. Ich fahre berghoch sehr sportlich und war vom Canyon Nerve XC-Fahrwerk begeistert (null Wippen). Will mir aber wegen Service/Liefrzeiten/Reklaabwicklung kein Canyon kaufen.

Also - wie taugt Euch das Fahrwerk des JW? Ach so: Mich interessiert v.a. die Wipp-Tendenz, webnn der Dämpfer korrekt eingestellt ist - also nicht zu hart und noch sensibel ansprechend. Es gibt ja auch Kandidaten (auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis) die könnten gleich ein Starr-Bike fahren, weil die Gämpfer/Gabel so vollknallen.

Danke und Grüße...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Oktober 2011)

Habs mal getestet
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540222
klar wippte das Fahrwerk ein bissel bergauf aber es hielt sich in Grenzen bzw. war nicht belastend. 
Das 2012er Modell hat ja jetzt den RS Monarch Dämpfer. Wie der jetzt im Gegensatz zum FOX RP 23 arbeitet kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre meinen JW jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren vergleichbar mit Deinem geplanten Einsatz. Dämpfer und Fahrstiel sind so eingestellt, dass der Federweg in der Regel auf einer Tour mehrfach voll genutzt wird. Durchschläge merke ich nicht, kann ich aber nicht ausschliessen.
Zum Wippen: ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, ich fahre allerdings auch seit 20 Jahren mit Klickies. In der Zeit sollte mein Tritt schon etwas rund geworden sein.

-trekki


----------



## greg12 (18. Oktober 2011)

lt. katalog für 2012 sind alle fully rahmen in der kinematik auf mehr anti squat optimiert worden. was aber nicht heißt das die 2011 modelle zu sehr wippen. mit plattform des dämpfers solltest du das wippen gut unterdrücken können, runder tritt hilft ausserdem.
betrachtet mann rein die drehpunkte des rahmens und konstruiert man die schnittpunkte der momentanpollinien bei min und max federweg erkennt man doch eine tendenz des fahrwerks sich unter kettenzugkraft zusammenzuziehen. vorallem auf dem mitteleren und grossen kettenblatt. dafür hält sich die kettenstrebenverlängerung und damit der pedalrückschlag in grenzen. 
ich denke mal das die 2012 die lage des hauptdrehpunktes etwas nach oben gelegt haben um mehr anti squat auf den 2 grösseren kettenblättern zu erzielen.


----------



## greg12 (18. Oktober 2011)

gute beispiele für kinematiken die durch die kettenzugkraft das ausfedern des dämpfers bewirken sind etwa das lv 301,die canyon nerve mr und xc modelle, die trek hinterbauten mit floatlink (hier ist der drehpunkt ebenfalls sehr hoch angeordnet) oder die scott genius hinterbauten sowie diverse vpp systeme.


----------

